# [EVDL] Looking for information on Continental AC Motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Weird. The logo on the motor is for http://www.conti-online.com/ -
makers of ContiProConact tires and the like. That's the best I can
find...I wonder if it was from one of their factories and discarded?



> Ben Malcho <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hello,
> > My dad and I are working on building an electric car and we came across a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Turbulent times....

2006, Ballard selling electric drive operations to Siemens VDO
http://green.autoblog.com/2006/12/21/ballard-selling-electric-drive-operati=
ons-to-siemens-vdo/

July 2007:
Munich - In a back-to-back deal, Siemens has sold its automobile
components unit VDO to Continental of Germany and is buying a US maker
of medical equipment, the German electronics conglomerate said
Wednesday.
http://www.monstersandcritics.com/news/business/news/article_1334607.php/Si=
emens_sells_VDO_and_buys_US_medical_supplier_instead

2008, Brose, a privately held manufacturer of window regulators, door
systems and seat adjusters, agreed last month to purchase the former
Siemens VDO=92s electric motor operations from new owner Continental.
http://www.aftermarketnews.com/Item/26469/brose_buys_former_siemens_vdo_uni=
t.aspx

The trail seems to end at Brose, they have no information about
traction drives on their website, but maybe they'll answer questions.

This greencarcongress piece mentions 100kW under a picture of what
looks like your motor.
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2006/12/ballard_selling.html

this article says 45kW
http://jcwinnie.biz/wordpress/?p=3D2260

The wayback machine has some info, it doesn't look like your motor is
one of the standard products, part number is similar though.
http://web.archive.org/web/20070202140255/www.ballard.com/be_a_customer/ele=
ctric_drives_and_systems

I'm guessing yours is a custom job.




> Ben Malcho <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hello,
> > My dad and I are working on building an electric car and we came across a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

